# Level 5 finish??



## beapainter (May 29, 2008)

Hello guys, I'm a painter by trade. I was painting for a contractor in a higher end home that had a level 5 finish on the walls. Now I 've never heard of this before, but as he tells me that after it is mudded and taped it gets a sprayed coat of a mud product?? Could someone shed some light on this please? It is not a knock down or orange peel. 

Thank you


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

The 5th level is a skim coat of drywall mud, finished to a 'perfect' smooth finish.

Nobody in their right mind would pay for a level 5 finish and then texture it. Depending on the texture and the skills of the mudder, texture usually gets applied after a level 3 or level 4 finish.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

a level five finish can be achieved two ways, one to skim coat the entire board with a tight coat of drywall mud or as your talking about a self leveling material that also primes the drywall for paint 
here is a link from magnums product of level five-- www .levelcoat. com?

the site won't let me post the link because of my number of post i've made:laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=19018


----------

